# Kanguru da Optimus c/ Novatel Merlin U630

## ricardosantosneves

Oi malta lusitana.

Postei aqui há dias no noutro topico a solução ao problema que me vi deparado: por o Kanguru a funcionar no gentoo.

versão em inglês aqui

1) Antes de por a placa PCMCIA no slot faça:

```
 tail -f /var/log/messages
```

2) Introduza a placa e veja qual o device que fica associado à placa. Deve observar algo como:

```
Dec 29 16:48:24 metropolis cardmgr6982: socket 0: Serial or Modem

Dec 29 16:48:25 metropolis ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
```

Neste caso a placa ficou associada ao device /dev/ttyS0

3) No forum http://forum.slackware-pt.net/viewtopic.php?t=153&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

está um chat script, que deverá ser colocado em, p.ex., /etc/ppp/

```
#/etc/ppp/kanguru

TIMEOUT 60

ABORT ERROR

ABORT BUSY

ABORT 'NO CARRIER'

ABORT 'NO DIALTONE'

'' 'ATH'

OK 'ATZ'

OK 'ATE1'

OK 'AT$NWRAT=0,2'

OK 'AT+COPS=0,0,"Optimus Telecomu"'

OK 'AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","myconnection","0.0.0.0",0,0'

OK 'AT+CGEQREQ=1,4,0,0,,,2,1500,"0E0","0E0",3,,0'

OK 'AT+CGEQMIN=1,4,0,0,0,0,2,1500,"0E0","0E0",3,0,0'

OK 'ATDT*99#'

TIMEOUT 75

CONNECT
```

4) Para dar estes comandos ao modem utilizo o seguinte script, escrito pelo João Simões e posteriormente modificado por mim.

```
#/usr/bin/venet

status=1

while $status == 1

do

   if test "`ifconfig | grep ppp0`"; then

      echo 'Net Ok!'

      ifconfig ppp0 mtu 500

      status=0

   else

      echo "Não há net"

      killall pppd

      pppd /dev/ttyS0 460800 noipdefault defaultroute noauth local lock connect '/usr/sbin/chat -f /etc/ppp/kanguru'

   fi

   sleep 15

done
```

5) Para ligar basta agora fazer como root: /bin/venet

Agradecimentos:

João Simões

Pessoal do Forum acima mencionado

----------

## Gaahlskagg

Para a versão USB não sabes como por a funcionar em gentoo ? ate' agora apenas consegui por a dar em ubuntu, porque detecta como modem e não como virtual drive   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tneto

Boas, 

Por acaso não me sabes dizer a versão do kernel que usas-te para fazer este tutorial ou o modulo que compilas-te.

Eu tenho o kernel 2.6.19 e ele não me reconhece a placa. Ainda compilei e instalei o modulo nozomi (não sei se é o correcto) mas também não  obtive grandes resultados... Ou seja, a minha  placa não é reconhecida como um modem ttyxx.

Obrigado

----------

